# Ink Stamping



## richmond-issued (Apr 7, 2008)

I am anxiously awaiting my first orders of tshirts. However, I was hoping to get more brand recognition either through hang tags, clothing tags, sleeve tags etc. 

I kind of had another idea. Stamping. I dont know if they make ink/stamp setup that is meant to be used on cotton shirts. Ideally, I would like to just get a fairly large stamp made, and than stamp the back of each shirt with my logo. Sounds way to easy though. I havent looked into it yet, so I thought I would ask here first. Thanks folks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Stamp it inside as a label or outside? How are you decorating the rest of the shirt? 

Stamping is not consistent or very professional looking. Consider silkscreening it instead.


----------



## dominici (Apr 22, 2007)

I did it. I would never do it again. What he ^^^^^ said... and very very messy


----------

